# She is a he she-he he-she shhheee nope she’s a he. Meet almost fucked my grow.



## 840/2always (Apr 21, 2021)

Caught this bastard just in time it’s been about two days since I’ve checked up on everything to find that my beautiful little girl has morphed into some thing like the movie dren. Watch it DREN decent movie.
The bottom 4 sacks out of I don’t know a million just dumped. There was no fan so hopefully we’re okay. I don’t wanna waste him but I have no need for 300 million seeds what to do what to do?!?!


----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2021)

Not much you can do.  What were you thinking.


----------



## 840/2always (Apr 21, 2021)

Not quite sure yet I don’t want to destroy it but don’t need the seeds. Suggest?


----------



## 840/2always (Apr 21, 2021)

I’m thinking he might be a good candidate for a gorilla grow set her and forget her come back in a few months if he’s  there if he’s not he’s not


----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2021)

One thing for sure.  Keep him away from the ladies are you will get seeds and ruin your crop.  Culling a plant is easy.  Only stings for a second.  I don't have the room or time for an unwanted plant.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 21, 2021)

....


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 21, 2021)

putembk said:


> One thing for sure.  Keep him away from the ladies are you will get seeds and ruin your crop.  Culling a plant is easy.  Only stings for a second.  I don't have the room or time for an unwanted plant.


If it's a male, but identifies as a female, won't it be OK?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2021)

Now thats fking funny.


----------



## 840/2always (Apr 22, 2021)

Especially when they came from Canuck seeds supposed to be fem


----------

